# Deadlands on Roll 20



## Chuck Pyle (Jul 22, 2020)

This is for a Roll 20 game.

*Please not that I am open to other nights or times. I would prefer evenings.* Howdy pard' ners! I’m assembling a posse to round up some bad guys. Welcome to the WEIRD WEST! If'n ya don't know, the year is 1876, but history is not our own. The Civil War rages on, neither side able to establish a clear advantage. Most of California has fallen into the sea. The Sioux Nations have reclaimed the Dakotas. And the dead walk among us. In Deadlands: The Weird West Role-playing Game, players take on the roles of hex-slinging hucksters, mad scientists armed with weird, steampunk gizmos, deadly gunfighters, fearless Indian braves, and wizened shamans. In 1863, a vengeful War-band called the Last Sons unleashed the Manitous upon humanity, and nothing has been the same since. Monsters now walk the Earth, the real scary kind.

I’m Marshall Chuck. I'm in Houston. I've been around Role-Playing for many moons. Deadlands Reloaded is my game of choice. We are using SWADE. This game will be a mix of Western, Horror, and a bit of Camp. You'll get a mix of storytelling, Investigation, and combat. This should be a fun, role-playing experience. I've put together some archetypes as an example. You can change 'em up any way you like. I need 6 cow-type folks to get the party started. We'll be traveling from The Great State of Texas out West finding all kinds of trouble. I promise a good game, a nifty story, and really good bad guys. So let's mount up and see what we can find!  Any questions? Ask away!

Player
Player Name:
Age:
Cowgirl/Cowboy:
Preferred Day and Time:

RPG/Savage Worlds Experience:

What Do You Want From the Game::

CharacterIf you have one rolling around in your noggin'.) 
Character Name:
Cowboy or Cowgirl? 

ConceptIf you have one rolling around in your noggin', If not, I’ve got some examples.)


----------



## Oryzarius (Aug 26, 2020)

Are you still looking for players?

(I, too, am in Houston, but interested in learning more about Roll20.)


----------

